
Gmail messages 'read by human third parties' - colinprince
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-44699263
======
misnome
So, explicitly giving third parties permission to read your messages means
that said third parties might be able to read your messages?

And this is a “Dirty Secret”?

I’m really struggling to see any generous way that this could be considered
reporting and not just sensationalist junk.

~~~
mc32
Unfortunately this is the state of news today. Be it tech, politics, even
medicine, etc. It all has an invigorated agenda and slant. There is no more
attempt at being reporting facts and then letting people decide what things
are. Everything is "The Enquirer" in their reporting.

------
guy_c
The message Gmail presents is:

This will allow APP_NAME to: Run as a Gmail add-on [More info] View your email
messages when the add-on is running [More info]

\-------

The '[More info]' tool tip presents:

Allow this application to view your email messages when the add-on is running
Access is temporary; only available to the add-on when it is running within an
opened email

\-------

I think for your typical user that is not making it clear that 'employees at
APP_NAME can read your emails'.

------
dna_polymerase
So people grant access to their mails and are surprised their email is
accessed? Of course this could happen, and close to everyone knows that.
That's why so many refuse to grant those rights. That's what all those
dialogues are for. Seriously BBC if you try to bash another tech company at
least show us some shady whistleblower people can idolise later on.

